# Hello



## wayfarer (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello everyone, I'm based in west Clare, Ireland. I drive a Pilote A8, 6 berth on a Ducato chassis and I love wildcamping. Happy New Year to you all and have a great 2008.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 30, 2007)

welcome and a happy new year to you if you enjoy wilding then you will love this site


----------



## sundown (Dec 30, 2007)

hello , wayfarer
   i've just been reading posts from australia, canada, belgium and now from ireland
welcome to a very friendly, infomative  and multi-national site
     sundown


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 30, 2007)

cannot wait untill 2008 wow! we are going to be the premium info site on the web for wildcamping and all things to do with motor homes, dont think there will be any better around .


----------



## Belgian (Dec 30, 2007)

mandrake said:


> cannot wait untill 2008 wow! we are going to be the premium info site on the web for wildcamping and all things to do with motor homes, dont think there will be any better around .


You're so right ! There is no better on the net. I found here more soulbrothers
than in my own country. Welcome Wayfarer and a lucky 2008.


----------



## Geoff.W (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello, welcome and a Happy New Year to you.

I'm sure you'll find this forum as welcoming and helpful as I have.


----------



## lenny (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi, and welcome Wayfarer, enjoy the site(To be sure) as you say 

Regards..Lenny


----------

